# WILLARD BAY



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Ok, this lake has always been my nemesis. I struggle every time we go down there to catch fish. I have trolled it and fished from the shore. We struggle catching very few. Can anyone tell me about when the wipers will be coming on? I have heard that the water needs to be a certain temp for them to come really active. We did find a boil a few years ago. We killed the motor 75 yds out and paddled to the boil. only to throw one cast and another boat zoomed right in and scared it away. Any hints or suggestions? I am not going to give up on this lake. I would really like to figure this lake out. It's only 18 mins from my front porch to get there.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Off topic - but last week there were more bugs out there than probably ever in the lakes freaking history. I wish I could upload a video of my pops explaining the severity of it lol.

So if you are going out for a test run... be wary.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> We struggle catching very few.


sounds like you must be doing good. Or is it well?

Try unthawing things first. If you snuck up on them, irregardless, the effect should bring an award. Make sure you bring some good lures to throw at the continuous boils. A good lure will compliment the feeding frenzy and illicit a strike. Approach the boils in a discrete manner - otherwise you may impact the school of stripers. The further away from the boil, the better, but insure your cast can reach them. Their a spooky fish, and you're penultimate goal is to not screw it up. You don't have to stay stationery. You can precede to the next boil once the first has reached it's peek.

Much of this may be mute. Hopefully it didn't make anyone too wary. Or weary.

(sorry. Just had to have a little fun)


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just look for the crowds of people around the bay that's usually the first indicator that the wipers are active as far as boat fishing goes troll until you find them the walleye are usually caught trolling close along the rocks, just watch for that wind change them rocks have tasted many boats good luck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> sounds like you must be doing good. Or is it well?
> 
> *Try unthawing things first*. If you snuck up on them, irregardless, the effect should bring an award.
> Much of this may be mute. Hopefully it didn't make anyone too wary. Or weary.
> ...


I'm sorry what is it I have to freeze to be successful? Unthawing = frozen :mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH is the punctuation police now? Good to know! 

May is about the time wipers have hit in the past. It has been several years since I have fished there, but that is what my memory tells me for the spring hot fishing there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nah. It just read funny to me. When RandomElk threw (through?) in a "weary", I just decided to run with it and have some fun.



impacting a striper school?
staying stationery?
illicit a strike?



irregardless, that shizz is funny right their.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Willard can be frustrating. I often do good there, but I've been skunked plenty of times, too. I can't explain when, where or why the fish decide to bite. There doesn't seem to be a set pattern of behavior. I like rattling shad raps for the wipers in blue, orange or white, trolling fast. I also have a line rigged up with a white spoon for boils. Best bet for wipers right now is fishing with mussels close to shore. As for the walleye, they're spawning now. But after they're done, I'll drag a lindy rig behind a bottom bouncer, dead slow.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> irregardless, that shizz is funny right their.


I get a kick out people that think "irregardless" is not a word. It's one of my favorite things in the English language.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I get a kick out people ...


It must be quite the impact. Please insure that you're target stays stationery. Irregardless, precede to the next sibling for his kicking.

irregardless is a little bit like preventative. They are both words. They are both correct. They are just funny. Not quite sesquipedalian, but close. I personally prefer the shorter version of each. I like to keep it simple.

#TOTP


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Somehow, someway, I was hoping you would mix in the strippers at Powell in this discussion. But, sure enough you let me down. I'm hoping to head down next week and find some; hopefully, I can find a whole school of them!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> Willard can be frustrating. I often do good there, but I've been skunked plenty of times, too. I can't explain when, where or why the fish decide to bite. There doesn't seem to be a set pattern of behavior. I like rattling shad raps for the wipers in blue, orange or white, trolling fast. I also have a line rigged up with a white spoon for boils. Best bet for wipers right now is fishing with mussels close to shore. As for the walleye, they're spawning now. But after they're done, I'll drag a lindy rig behind a bottom bouncer, dead slow.


Thanks for your input! Willard is definitely frustrating. If you don't mind me asking, you mention trolling speeds. What speeds do you recommend for the "trolling fast" and "dead slow"? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, you mention trolling speeds. What speeds do you recommend for the "trolling fast" and "dead slow"?
> .


I know it isn't Willard, but at Powell we troll at ~3mph for stripers (and strippers!).

I also troll at ~3mph for wipers at Minersville.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Since this has totally degenerated into a grammar lesson, can any one of you explain how the world gets away with the word "ones"? For example, I prefer these ones? Unless the speaker is indicating a quantity of the numeral one than it seems absurd to me.

One is singular and in my mind it doesn't become plural by adding an "s" to it any more than a guy named Bruce becoming a girl named Kaitlin by adding a dress to it.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> nah. It just read funny to me. When RandomElk threw (through?) in a "weary", I just decided to run with it and have some fun.
> 
> impacting a striper school?
> staying stationery?
> ...


you're killing me lol.. I knew what I meant.

I do at least feel a little better knowing you used the incorrect "their".


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I do at least feel a little better knowing you used the incorrect "their".


In my original post on this thread I used 21 (or, is it 20?) words incorrectly. On purpose. (maybe there are more that I don't know of!)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> But, sure enough you let me down.


Surely this has to be something you're used to.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Zippo experience on Willard, sorry.

In regards to irregardless, I think that is a word that finally had to have some meaning put to it because so many people used it.

Regular - normal
Irregular - not normal

Regard - in consideration of
Regardless - not in consideration of

It would be dumb to say 'regularless, so irregular fits. Irregardless is like a double negative, without without regard, so it means you have regard...?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Not the topic at hand, but I'll bet the walleye fishing is picking up right now. Ditch yer boat and fish off the dike.


----------

